# water quality



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

kitchen tap coming out a little splotchy. took off the aerator and a bunch of grit was in there. normal or should I have someone look at water lines, test water quality?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I would not be overly concerned about it. Most likely lime build up, or minerals.

Yes, you can have tested by an independent lab, for quality. Don't use any company that has ties to companies that sell whole house water filters or water softeners.

BG


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

It's easy and cheap enough to install a cartridge type filter also. I have mine just past the pump for the well. It will help catch "stuff".


----------



## aptpupil (Mar 16, 2012)

did you recently replace your water heater? often there will be a release of gunk around the time that you replace a water heater which is why i always take off the aerators and flush the lines when installing a new wh.


----------

